
Waymo Hires Ex-Tesla Engineer to Lead Self-Driving Hardware - ahiknsr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-22/waymo-hires-a-top-tesla-engineer-to-lead-self-driving-hardware
======
dkarapetyan
I find it hilarious how the limited supply of these engineers is forcing these
companies into ping pong hiring.

